# One of my kittens didn't make it



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

My girl Willow had five beautiful kittens on Tuesday - but last night I lost one of them. One of them was much much smaller than the others and we knew we had to do something and so he is on two hourly feeds at the moment and struggling to make it. When I lost one of the little girls I was so shocked and now I am thinking that perhaps I didn't notice something I should have and I feel awful. I hadn't even given them proper names yet and so I buried my new little baby with that added shame. I only had her for a couple of days but I love them all completely. 

I have to try and focus on doing what i can for little Monty now - I have some special food from the vets and have to feed him every two hours - is there anything else I should be doing?

Stephanie x


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Just keep her warm and quiet. Don't feed too much at one time. Feed small amounts frequently.

I'm so sorry you lost a kitten. I don't think there's any way you could have known it had a problem. I hope all goes well from now on. Just continue to do as the vet recommends.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm hoping Monty makes it with all of your love and care.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Sadly little Monty hasn't made it either. He was just too little and wasn't strong enough. We kept up with the two hourly feeds for just over two days but yesterday he went to sleep in my hands and just didn't wake up. I'm absolutely heartbroken - he was such a little fighter and we did everything we could but he just wanted to go to sleep.


----------



## chris06516 (Mar 12, 2005)

Stephie, I am so sorry for your losses!  You did the best you could for these 2 precious kitties. 

Chris


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry Stephie. You must be exhausted. You did all you could. I hope that's a comfort to you.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh no...I'm so sorry to hear about Monty. You were wonderful to him in his short lifetime and even so, I'm sure Monty knew how much you loved him. Loved him enough to be right on top of feeding schedule. I hope all your other kittens are doing ok.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

sorry for yout loss


----------

